# Portable plug in Washing machines



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was in Maplins yesterday and I noticed they do a couple of very small washing machines, does anyone have one are they any good, how many watts do they use etc.

See piccy below, click to enlarge.

Kev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Hi

The second one on your list has a wash capacity of 800grams - that's probably a pair of jeans!

Russell


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I had a quick look but as it does not spin or do much else I think the sink in the van takes up much less room and is a lot more versatile.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I was in Maplins yesterday and I noticed they do a couple of very small washing machines, does anyone have one are they any good, how many watts do they use etc.
> 
> See piccy below, click to enlarge.
> 
> Kev.


Some of the info is on the Maplin website:

Low Capacity (800g):
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=225715
Higher Capacity (2.5kg):
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=286600#features


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I would question the answers on the maplins site as to the washer spin cycle as there is no way of emptying the machine if it does spin, there is no control on the machine as far as I could see to set a spin speed setting as there is just two settings for gentle or normal wash.

Tim


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We have a similar one to the second one shown. I works fine will take double sheets and quilts on their own. we have it in the shower so we just let the dirty water drain down through the shower waste. You can get them with a small spinner attached but we have a separate spinner. It washes the clothes ok.
Andy


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Wytonknaus said:


> I would question the answers on the maplins site as to the washer spin cycle as there is no way of emptying the machine if it does spin, there is no control on the machine as far as I could see to set a spin speed setting as there is just two settings for gentle or normal wash.
> 
> Tim


It doesn't say that either spins and in fact one of the answers for the 2.5kg machine in reply to a query says clearly that it doesn't spin.

For that price I wouldn't expect it to spin.


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

My wife swears by hers! She has one with a spin dryer and she says it does a very good job. It works a bit like a old fashioned twin-tub. I get hot water from the showers if we are on a site.
We got ours from a NEC show and paid about £70.
Ken


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

It doesn't say that either spins and in fact one of the answers for the 2.5kg machine in reply to a query says clearly that it doesn't spin.

For that price I wouldn't expect it to spin.[/quote]
In the question and answer bit for the first one someone asked the question and this was the maplins answer.

Q- Does the machine spin the clothes at all. - Julie

Answer- Yes the product does support that.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We carry a little washing machine and a small domestic spin dryer (very fast spin). Together they do a very good job and both hold decent quantities of washing, Alan.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

I have the first one - what a load of rubbish. A couple of pairs of underwear and a t shirt. Has a merry dance along the worktop and if you over fill will come over the top. Mine has pride of place in the garage. It was on special offer when I bought mine. Id rather hand wash!

Karen


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So it seems it's a waste of money then, and the only way to make it spin is to kick it down a ravine, I should chuck a whirlpool one in the garage, that'll do wonders for our weight distribution.

Maplins these days just seems to sell as much crap as it can lay it's hands on, and as for the answers they give to questions, there unbelievable, I asked a trick one on the 600watt inverter a few days ago, I didn't think they'd answer on the page, but they did, go check it out.

Kev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Hi

You need this....

Russell

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-42259-washing.html


----------

